# Beretta Warranty Service - My experience, Buyer Beware



## hellfish (11 mo ago)

First off, let me state that I own multiple Beretta firearms, including shotguns, carbines and the 92X performance center 9mm... I have never had an issue with any of them... I was found of Berettas as it was the first gun that I ever fired in the Army.... Recently, I bought a APX Centurion 9mm and it had a trigger reset malfunction multiple times in the first 50 rounds at the indoor range... Went home, inspected and re-oiled the gun and found that the trigger will not reset while cycling snap caps and holding the trigger down, while retracting and releasing the slide... I filed a warranty claim and sent the gun to the Beretta Accokeek MD service center (Beretta owned, not an authorized gunsmith)... I was told to expect a turnaround time of 4-6 weeks, but for a trigger reset issue, it would be closer to 4 weeks.... I sent my gun in via UPS (at their expense) on October 9, but I never received any communication acknowledging receipt of my gun.... I waited a month and called them in November, as their website does not allow anyone to inquire about the status of their claim (as they promised me)... I was informed that the gun was received, but the box had not been opened yet (no inspection of the gun) and turnaround times were now running 12 weeks..... So I wait some more.... I called again at the end of December and I am told that the gun is not repairable and I would be sent a new APX Centurion.... They needed to ship to an FFL since it will be a new serial #, which I sent them immediately... I had the FFL send his license immediately and copied the order number.... Still nothing from Beretta in email or phone communications.... So I wait some more.... I called in early February and they informed me that they haven't received anything.... I resend the original e-mail, have the FFL resend and still hear nothing.... So I wait some more.... I called today (Feb 10) and was informed that they have my FFL and all necessary info, but the gun is on backorder with no known ETA... They offered me no solutions and said that I should call back in mid-March to check on it....

Best case timeframe: Oct 9. 2021 - Mid March, 2022 (at the earliest)... Might even be longer, who knows

Never once received an inbound update from Beretta....

I tell this story so others can learn what to expect from a "Top-Notch" Gun manufacturer like Beretta.... I enjoy my other Beretta guns, but the mark of a company is when there is a problem and how do they handle it.... And for Beretta, the mark is very low.... I had no idea and expected better.... Buyer beware....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that is not acceptable. Sorry


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

That is sad. I like the Beretta- I have 3....all flawless.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> That is sad. I like the Beretta- I have 3....all flawless.


I have owned 41 Berettas over the past 30 years. But if that happened to me, I wouldn't buy another one either.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, sorry to hear about all that crap OP! I only own the APX in the Full Size version. It has been great...hope it doesn't have any issues like that.

I thought Beretta has moved it's operations to Tennessee now?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Man, sorry to hear about all that crap OP! I only own the APX in the Full Size version. It has been great...hope it doesn't have any issues like that.
> 
> I thought Beretta has moved it's operations to Tennessee now?


It is my understanding that they still have a presence in MD, even though the factory is in TN.


----------



## hellfish (11 mo ago)

UPDATE: So I searched the web for the CEO (Thank u, Duck Duck Go) and found his name and e-mail address... I e-mailed him last week, just copying and pasting this post and cleaning the grammar and spelling up..... I never thought that it would reach him or that he would read it... Yesterday, I get an e-mail from Dott. Franco Gusalli Beretta, apologizing for their service and promising a response... Less than 30 mins later, I get a call from Beretta USA, informing me that they have a LEO version of the Beretta APX Centurion (1 extra 15 round mag and night sights) that they will ship out immediately.... Wow, I am impressed with the leadership at Beretta.... I guess every organization has some bad apples.....


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I have owned 41 Berettas over the past 30 years. But if that happened to me, I wouldn't buy another one either.


WOW! 41 Berettas? YOU ought to be BERETTATOTER!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

hellfish said:


> UPDATE: So I searched the web for the CEO (Thank u, Duck Duck Go) and found his name and e-mail address... I e-mailed him last week, just copying and pasting this post and cleaning the grammar and spelling up..... I never thought that it would reach him or that he would read it... Yesterday, I get an e-mail from Dott. Franco Gusalli Beretta, apologizing for their service and promising a response... Less than 30 mins later, I get a call from Beretta USA, informing me that they have a LEO version of the Beretta APX Centurion (1 extra 15 round mag and night sights) that they will ship out immediately.... Wow, I am impressed with the leadership at Beretta.... I guess every organization has some bad apples.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20565


Holy Moses, from one of "the Berettas"? LOL! Bet someone's butt-cheeks are still chapping after the chewing out they got over all of this! HA HA HA! Welp, problem solved.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

hellfish said:


> Yesterday, I get an e-mail from Dott. Franco Gusalli Beretta, apologizing for their service and promising a response... Less than 30 mins later, I get a call from Beretta USA, informing me that they have a LEO version of the Beretta APX Centurion (1 extra 15 round mag and night sights) that they will ship out immediately.... Wow, I am impressed with the leadership at Beretta.... I guess every organization has some bad apples.....


Wow, what an experience to go through. 
Maybe I should have searched out old Franco when I encountered a hostile, insulting, arrogant CS representative on the phone at Beretta when attempting to warranty my new PX4 compact. But I would have needed to contact him THREE times. Once just to let him know about the hostile, insulting, arrogant, CS representative. Then two more times in attempts to get CS to actually fix the gun.
Lets see... Search out somebody at Beretta that actually gives a dang. Put up with insults and lies from an arrogant CS rep three times. Ship the gun two times and end up with a pistol that is still unreliable and that I'll never be able to trust because it still malfunctions.

NOPE*!* Better to just sell the pistol for next to nothing with full disclosure and buy a pistol from a company that actually knows what CS is and does NOT have a ONE to THREE year (depending) pretend warranty. Somebody like Sig, Ruger, Glock, Springfield or ANYBODY but Beretta...

And I've been well armed ever since.

Sam  
(I'll never stop spreading the word) 
Thank you, Thank you very much.


----------

